# Nerite Snail Eggs



## spiralsong (Aug 22, 2013)

So, I apparently have a very, very... um, happy... female zebra nerite snail. Or two. 

Eep. Those are eggs. I know they won't hatch because the water conditions aren't right for breeding nerites, but these eggs aren't going to hurt Po, right?


----------



## Faye (Oct 8, 2013)

haha, that's crazy! poor snail.
I doubt it will hurt her though. but I don't have much experience with nerite snails or their eggs.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I've had 3 baby nerites hatch in fresh water, very high PH like over 8 ph. Maybe that was the key? Anyway, they are super tiny and grow really really slowly. But it can happen!


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

you can gently remove them with a toothpick.do not use anything made of metal to remove them.


----------



## spiralsong (Aug 22, 2013)

Ahh, toothpick! I didn't think of that.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

if they do not come off easily,leave them be for a few days. when they begin to decay they are easier to remove.


----------



## 2boys2fish (Jun 13, 2014)

Wow.

i was looking at my mystery snail the other day to see what these little white dots were on him. I have nerite snails too, so i bet they are eggs.

I wonder if nerite snails are male and female like the mystery snails, or if they are all "both" so that all it takes are two snails?


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

Nerite snails are not hermaphrodites. The females lay eggs regardless of whether there is a male present, like a chicken.


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

That's the drawback to these guys, they leave little white dots all over the place. They don't bother me, but I know it really irks some fishkeepers. A fair trade for all the algae threy get rid of, IMO.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If it doesn't bother your Mystery Snail I wouldn't let it bother me. The eggs will disintegrate and fall off. That seems far easier on the snail that removing it from the water and picking at it.


----------

